
Request HN: Clickable URLs in User 'About' Text - Jaruzel
To those who curate the mighty HN... Please can we have clickable URLs in the text that users write about themselves. I click on usernames quite a lot, and see that most people put links to their stuff in their About info.<p>Many thanks!
======
brudgers
Might make sense to contact the moderators using the |contact| link at the
bottom of the page about this feature request.

~~~
Jaruzel
I have done in the past. They don't look at those either... :D

